# CNN Reviews Tesla Model S Electric Sedan



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Apparently Peter Valdes-Dapena was expecting a golf car when he drove the Model S.

More...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

A golf cart? Really?

That's like comparing a gas powered riding lawnmower to a BMW M5.


----------

